
BP Statistical Review shows long-term energy market shifts underway - dredmorbius
http://www.worldoil.com/news/2017/6/13/bp-statistical-review-shows-long-term-energy-market-shifts-underway
======
dredmorbius
The primary news being that BP's Annual Statistical Review, 2017, the 66th
annual report, was published today. This is one of the key reports on global
energy developments and status.

PDF: [http://www.bp.com/content/dam/bp/en/corporate/pdf/energy-
eco...](http://www.bp.com/content/dam/bp/en/corporate/pdf/energy-
economics/statistical-review-2017/bp-statistical-review-of-world-
energy-2017-full-report.pdf)

Report homepage: [http://www.worldoil.com/news/2017/6/13/bp-statistical-
review...](http://www.worldoil.com/news/2017/6/13/bp-statistical-review-shows-
long-term-energy-market-shifts-underway)

I'm still assimilating this myself.

